# Eye cleaning



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

My white Spoo gets black eye crusties and I bought special eye cleaning wet pads, but they don't seem to work well. I've heard to use wet tea bags, but I'm afraid it would stain his white fur. I try to catch them before they get dry, but I'm not always successful. Is this common with poodles? I know about tearing/eye stains, but I think this is different. I haven't noticed any stains. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

All poodles get those,I call them eye bogies. My second standard poodle Harley had them a lot more than my two now. He used to shake his head and they would fly out and stick to the walls! I was always getting them out of his eyes,don't think there is much you can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh yes, those lovely dried up eye boogers! Don't know about teabags - especially on a white poodle - they would surely stain?

I do both my dogs daily or alternate days if possible and just use cotton cosmetic pads (not the balls, too bitty) dampened with warm water (not hot, but cold doesn't work as well), hold on the offending article until the gunk is softened a bit then VERY GENTLY ease off in a downwards direction with fingernail. If it doesn't move first time, soften again with the pad. If the fur is very wet I then use a dry pad just to get the dampness off. The more often you do it, the less builds up and dries like concrete!

We always tell the dogs it is time to do their jeepers peepers, and they sit and wait for me to get the pads out!

PS I tried the eye wipes and didn't find them any good - water works fine though!


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*Eye Crusts*

are just part of the deal as Manxcat said. You have to keep up with them though. If you do, you won't have stains.

I do the same thing as Manxcat, warm water and cotton cosmetic pads or cotton balls. Gotta let it soak a little and let the gunk loosen up well. Never try to pick it off dry or before it's ready to come off easily as the skin is thin there and tears easily.

I make my dog lie down on his side and let one eye soak, or soften, while he gets a nice, calming belly rub with my other hand. When that eye is clean, I roll him over and do the same on the other side. 

No need to spend money on special pads or waste perfectly good tea bags.


----------

